# Feel its gotten the better of me...



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Im 19 years old, been suffering with this for 3 years. People in any contact with me usually avoid me where they notice the symptoms. I only have 1 friend. I have made no friends in 2 years. I had to drop out of University because I was been socially rejected in every situation. I developed severe anxiety, paranoia, depression. I look on facebook and see the lives of everyone I knew who are so happy, while I wonder what and who I could have been.

Give me some good advice, or reason to keep fighting because at times I feel its getting the better of me and i wonder if its worth going through this personal hell everyday just to live an empty shell of a life. Does anyone feel the same way at times?..


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello I'd love to help you please message me!


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi there,

Am very sorry to read your post, it is certainly something I can relate to. I'm 40 now and have had this terrible condition since I was around 13. I try not to look back too much on my life as it's so painful to reflect on what my life has been like and what it might have been if I hadn't this odour problem to deal with. Like you the social isolation is the worst aspect for me. Thankfully I have one or to cousins who I get to hang around with now and again but in general it's been pretty much a life spent alone for me. I suppose this isn't really cheering you up haha.

I guess it's very easy to say things like keep your chin up, it's always darkest before the dawn etc etc but those sentiments aren't much help when you go out in public and get terrible reactions from people.

I would say though that there is some reason for hope. However disgusting it sounds I really do believe fecal transplants hold out great promise for us as it's suppose to implant a brand new gut bacteria into a person. Looking online I see there's more and more talk about the procedure amongst medical professionals so it should be only a matter of time before it's widely available.

Looking at the tmau forum there's an interesting post about how certain odourous compounds could be suppressed -

http://tmau.org.uk/chat/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1513

Maybe you or I do suffer from tmau or maybe we don't but who knows this could be of some help.

Can I ask do you have any theory on how this condition came about for you? Have you tried any probiotics or anything else maybe?


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

I know how you feel .


----------

